# Rahmengröße, ZR Race



## radono (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Fahrrad-Gemeinde,

demnächst möchte ich mir ein Radon ZR Race 6.0 zulegen und bin gerade am überlegen, welche Rahmengröße am besten zu mir passt. (sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, bin mir dennoch unsicher )

Ich möchte gerne schön durch's Gelände heizen (Schotterwege, Waldwege, etc.), jedoch keine anspruchsvollen Trails fahren.

Meine Daten:
- Körpergröße: 171cm
- Schrittlänge: 75cm 
-> theoretischer Wert der Rahmengröße ~17"

Ich saß bereits auf verschiedenen Bikes mit ähnlicher Geometrie. Zwischen Oberrohr und "Körper" ist kein Platz mehr - das Gegenteil triffts eher. Laut Empfehlungen aus verschiedenen FAQ's sollte ich besser zur 18"-Variante greifen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr darüber denkt. Sollte ich lieber das 16"-Modell oder doch die 18"-Variante nehmen? 

Grüße aus Sachsen!


----------



## Mexx4 (31. Mai 2012)

Meine Werte, habe ebenfalls das ZR Race 6.0 aus 2012:

184cm, Schrittlänge 84cm, Ergiebt theoretisch 18,98 Zoll.

Ich hab das 20" genommen. Wie du schon sagst ist nicht mehr unbedingt Platz über dem Oberrohr, allerdings musste ich trotzdem die Sattelstütze ein ganzes Stück herausziehen.

Ich denke ich wäre mit einem 18" nicht so zufrieden wie ich es jetzt bin. Ich würde wieder das größere nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (31. Mai 2012)

Mit etwas Glück bin ich bald in der Nähe von Bonn, dann könnte ich es testen. 

Ich hoffe dieses Jahr gibt es wieder einen SSV Mitte bis Ende Juli. Das würde passen. 

Ich tendiere zum 18"-Rahmen. 

PS: Hast du online bestellt? Wenn ja, wie lange hat's gedauert bis du dein Bike hattest?


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2012)

Da kannste lange warten, nach Aussage von Radon wurden die Preise bereits Anfang der Saison niedrig gehalten, damit die Spätbesteller und "besonders cleveren" keine Vorteile haben. 
Allerdings gab es bereits ein Slide AM 7 in weiß zum Sonderpreis (entgegen der ursprünglichen Aussage).
Radon hat sich dazu aber noch nicht geäußert (und wird es sicherlich auch nicht tun).


----------



## Mexx4 (31. Mai 2012)

ja, habe online bestellt, war aber schon Mitte März. Habe 13 Tage gewartet. Ich denke jetzt wird man eher bei 3 Wochen sein. Bei den Race Modellen denke ich auch nicht, dass man vor September / Oktober mit Rabatten rechnen kann, falls dann überhaupt noch welche im Lager sind.

Ich würde auch nicht gerne wegen 7-10% Ersparnis auf etwas Wochen oder Monate ins Ungewisse warten.

-Mexx


----------



## Wiepjes (31. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Da kannste lange warten, nach Aussage von Radon wurden die Preise bereits Anfang der Saison niedrig gehalten, damit die Spätbesteller und "besonders cleveren" keine Vorteile haben.
> Allerdings gab es bereits ein Slide AM 7 in weiß zum Sonderpreis (entgegen der ursprünglichen Aussage).
> Radon hat sich dazu aber noch nicht geäußert (und wird es sicherlich auch nicht tun).



War das nicht ein Tagesangebot bei bike-discount. Bei Radon ist nix reduziert im Gegensatz zu Canyon, die scheinen auf ihrem halben Lager zu hocken, sind ja auch deutlich schlechter getestet und ausgestattet.
Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal am Samstag in Bonn auflaufen, ich bin immer noch am Skeen interessiert.


----------



## radono (31. Mai 2012)

Dann werde ich jetzt einfach mal das 18"-Modell bestellen. Gegebenfalls muss ich es umtauschen.


----------



## Aalex (31. Mai 2012)

bei deiner größe ist 16 zoll zu klein und 20 zoll zu groß

weiß nicht was es da groß zu diskutieren gibt


----------



## radono (8. Juni 2012)

Na klar ... Ich bestell am Dienstag das ZR Race und heute als Tagesartikel 150 Euro günstiger.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (8. Juni 2012)

radono schrieb:


> Na klar ... Ich bestell am Dienstag das ZR Race und heute als Tagesartikel 150 Euro günstiger.



Ich würde stornieren und neu bestellen.


----------



## Aalex (8. Juni 2012)

kannst die kontaktieren. da wärst du wohl nicht der erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (8. Juni 2012)

Ist schon alles erledigt, hoffe das geht klar.


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2012)

Und damit wäre es mind. das zweite Rad das reduziert wird, wenn auch nur ein Tagespreis und Versionsabhängig. Die Aussage von Anfang des Jahres nix zu reduzieren kann man somit getrost vergessen. Alles nur Marketing.

@radono: Glückwunsch daß es geklappt hat. Ist def. ein geiles Bike.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (8. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das völlig legitim die Räder auch mal zum Tagespreis rauszuhauen. Ist ja keine dauerhafte Preisreduktion und letztlich kann sich der ein oder andere darüber freuen. Wenn man natürlich jeden Tag, nach abgeschlossenem Kauf, guckt ob es das Rad nicht doch mal billiger gab ist man selbst Schuld wenn man sich dann ärgert.


----------



## friesenspiess (8. Juni 2012)

radono schrieb:


> Hallo Fahrrad-Gemeinde,
> 
> demnächst möchte ich mir ein Radon ZR Race 6.0 zulegen und bin gerade am überlegen, welche Rahmengröße am besten zu mir passt. (sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, bin mir dennoch unsicher )
> 
> ...


Also bei deiner Größe und Schritthöhe würde ich dir unbedingt das 16er empfehlen,- beim 18er hängst du mit den Kronjuwelen voll auf dem Oberrohr...


----------



## Blut Svente (8. Juni 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Also bei deiner Größe und Schritthöhe würde ich dir unbedingt das 16er empfehlen,- beim 18er hängst du mit den Kronjuwelen voll auf dem Oberrohr...



Nimm das 18er!!!


----------

